# Fast Visa Decision?



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

Hi,

My application for a Fiancee Settlement Visa....
Feeling in two minds about this; I had confirmation from Sheffield on July 5th that they had received my application.... and today (9th July) have received an e-mail saying a decision has been made. I'm thinking wow that is quick, but surely that was too quick? Is it likely to be this quick because its a refusal?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. It's a generic email and the one everybody has been getting recently whether approved or denied. Don't read anything into it. Unfortunately, you'll just have to wait.


----------



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

but what about the fact a decision was made so quickly?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

claireharvey009 said:


> but what about the fact a decision was made so quickly?


As every application is unique, it's impossible to say or make assumptions. You'll just have to wait.


----------



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

Ok nyclon, I understand what you are saying... but i guess what i am really trying to ask is "could they actually approve and issue a visa within 3 working days?"... this doesn't seem long enough to check paperwork etc.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Keep in mind that in person applications are usually decided on the day so yes, it's possible to go through an application that quickly. Did you pay for priority servicing? Is your application straightforward, crystal clear? Or maybe you left out very obvious key documents? You just can't speculate. There are no "signs".


----------



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

My Wife got her visa last week. It took them 4 working days to make a decision. We had been previously refused apsrt from that our application was simple and very clear. So posistive decisions can be made very quickly in these circumstances.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I got my fiancé visa from the USA in four days. So it could be great news.


----------



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

i really hope it is good news... we've been worrying about this all week and we are pretty sure we included all the documentation as we triple checked it and we meet the requirements... just hate all the waiting!!


----------



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

i know we should wait... but our nerves a wracked. We notice that the parcel coming back to me is a lot lighter than what it was when we sent it... just wondered if anyone knows, do they keep paperwork if you've been refused or is that only if you've been accepted?


----------



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

claireharvey009 said:


> i know we should wait... but our nerves a wracked. We notice that the parcel coming back to me is a lot lighter than what it was when we sent it... just wondered if anyone knows, do they keep paperwork if you've been refused or is that only if you've been accepted?


On both our refusal and accepted application they kept the copies. Sorry I know that doesnt help you.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

3 working days , 4 working days ? wow you guys are lucky...

in the VAC i applied now a days people are waiting on 74th working day too ....

never heard of anyone who got it within 8-12 weeks it crosses 12 weeks mark... 

they should process simple and clear cases faster i reckon ! but maybe they are short of staff


----------



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> 3 working days , 4 working days ? wow you guys are lucky...
> 
> in the VAC i applied now a days people are waiting on 74th working day too ....
> 
> ...


We paid extra for priority service which is available for American applicants.


----------



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

rafafire -> how long did it take for them to process your documents when you had a refusal? i'm just thinking it would take them longer to process a refusal. just trying to cling onto hope here.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Visa hubs in Pakistan and India have some of the highest numbers of applications, but only have about a dozen ECOs each and every application is scrutinised with document verifications and background checks (employers contacted etc), so processing times are long. Also there are high numbers of rejections for spouse/partner applications, over 2,000 a year. US and Canadian applicants are now processed in Sheffield, where they have a high number of caseworkers (as ECOs are called in UK; I don't know how many) and they are pretty efficient and streamlined.


----------



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

claireharvey009 said:


> rafafire -> how long did it take for them to process your documents when you had a refusal? i'm just thinking it would take them longer to process a refusal. just trying to cling onto hope here.


We got an email the same day the refused application arrived back, which was 10 work days after they acknowledged receipt of the application.


----------



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

rafafire --> did you have any kind of feeling that you might get a refusal?


----------



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Visa hubs in Pakistan and India have some of the highest numbers of applications, but only have about a dozen ECOs each and every application is scrutinised with document verifications and background checks (employers contacted etc), so processing times are long. Also there are high numbers of rejections for spouse/partner applications, over 2,000 a year. US and Canadian applicants are now processed in Sheffield, where they have a high number of caseworkers (as ECOs are called in UK; I don't know how many) and they are pretty efficient and streamlined.


Joppa --> for a US applicant, would you expect an ECO to contact the sponsors employer to verify their employment each time?


----------



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

claireharvey009 said:


> rafafire --> did you have any kind of feeling that you might get a refusal?


The first time we applied I had done very little research and didnt know about specified evidence eg payslips being £1550 and not a penny below. So the first time we were shocked until I found this forum and realised how slack we had been with evidence. The 2nd time around we submitted I had a good feeling as I knew there was nothing else we could have added to the application to support it.


----------



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

rafafire said:


> The first time we applied I had done very little research and didnt know about specified evidence eg payslips being £1550 and not a penny below. So the first time we were shocked until I found this forum and realised how slack we had been with evidence. The 2nd time around we submitted I had a good feeling as I knew there was nothing else we could have added to the application to support it.


This makes me feel more confident, because i know we used these forums and we did so much research before... we both just hate not knowing the answer. I wish there was a number we could call or something which they would just tell us!!


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Visa hubs in Pakistan and India have some of the highest numbers of applications, but only have about a dozen ECOs each and every application is scrutinised with document verifications and background checks (employers contacted etc), so processing times are long. Also there are high numbers of rejections for spouse/partner applications, over 2,000 a year. US and Canadian applicants are now processed in Sheffield, where they have a high number of caseworkers (as ECOs are called in UK; I don't know how many) and they are pretty efficient and streamlined.


i think they should do the same with India/Pakistan applications . send them off to Sheffield , where they have more staff and more resources. 

and deal with other applications like visit business and student visas in India and Pakistan.

I think someone ( yourself or someone on this forum told me ) that an ECO takes about 45 mins to go through a case. its about the time to get the file in front of him which takes ages?

( lately i heard from many people who got visas from Islamabad VAC , for 90% no checks were made at all ) 

its either an outright rejection without verifying anything or visa granted.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

claireharvey009 said:


> Joppa --> for a US applicant, would you expect an ECO to contact the sponsors employer to verify their employment each time?





> rafafire -> how long did it take for them to process your documents when you had a refusal? i'm just thinking it would take them longer to process a refusal. just trying to cling onto hope here.


Seriously, you need to chill out. I know it's stressful, but EVERY application is different and trying to read something into other people's anecdotes is not going to help you get an answer and you're only going to stress yourself out more. Try to calm down and just wait for your package to arrive.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

rafafire said:


> The first time we applied I had done very little research and didnt know about specified evidence eg payslips being £1550 and not a penny below. So the first time we were shocked until I found this forum and realised how slack we had been with evidence. The 2nd time around we submitted I had a good feeling as I knew there was nothing else we could have added to the application to support it.



no doubt this forum gives most accurate and precise help and information...

which is more Important since the new rules of 18.6k

thanks to people like Joppa, AmyD, nyclon and others !!


----------



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Seriously, you need to chill out. I know it's stressful, but EVERY application is different and trying to read something into other people's anecdotes is not going to help you get an answer and you're only going to stress yourself out more. Try to calm down and just wait for your package to arrive.


I know nyclon, i am a bit of a worrier when it comes to things like this. Well, should find out the answer tomorrow, so I'll be sure to let you all know. Hopefully it will be good news.


----------



## Silverlining (Jun 6, 2013)

Claire, 

You sound terribly worried...understandably so. I'm pretty sure if your application was straight forward, and you paid for priority service, meet the financial requirements, have met etc. that all will be well.

You got me on the edge of my seat, got my fingers crossed for you. Please let us know the moment you know...after you let your other half know, of course 

Good luck, and remember to breathe


----------



## claireharvey009 (May 23, 2013)

Well... I got the package today and it had my visa in it!!!! We are so happy! The wait was so horrible, but worth it in the end. 

Just some advice for people doing their Fiance(e) visa, i think the reason why ours was accepted within 3 days is because we were very organized with the paperwork. We didn't use any lawyers or advisors, just lots of research using the UKBA website and forums just like this one.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

claireharvey009 said:


> Well... I got the package today and it had my visa in it!!!! We are so happy! The wait was so horrible, but worth it in the end.
> 
> Just some advice for people doing their Fiance(e) visa, i think the reason why ours was accepted within 3 days is because we were very organized with the paperwork. We didn't use any lawyers or advisors, just lots of research using the UKBA website and forums just like this one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Congrats. I knew you would be fine. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## RobsterinSheff (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi

Could you list the materials you supplied?

Thanks

R.


----------



## Silverlining (Jun 6, 2013)

Well done, you guys!!! All the hours in front of the computer, sleepless nights and lotsa money certainly paid off. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## mikejackson (Jul 12, 2013)

yes its possible,if your application is straightforward, simple then decisions could be made quickly


----------

